# SS 30.01.16 - Szymanowski #3 "The Song Of The Night"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Karol Szymanowski (1882 - 1937)*

Symphony No. 3, Op. 27 "The Song Of The Night" 

1. Moderato assai
2. Vivace scherzando
3. Largo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Welcome everyone to another weekend of symphonic listening 

I am not familiar with Szymanowski at all, so as always I'm looking forward to trying something new. I only have one recording which I purchased especially for this weekend so I will be listening too:

View attachment 80822


Karol Stryja/Polish State Philharmonic Orchestra & Chorus
Tenor: Wieslaw Ochman


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I must admit, not the most exiting work.
I know the Boulez but my vote goes to:








Szymanowski:
Stabat Mater, Op. 53
Six Kurpian Songs

_Symphony No. 3 'The Song of the Night', Op. 27_

Russian State Symphonic Cappella, Russian State Symphony Orchestra, Valeri Polyansky


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

A favourite work for me. I'll be listening to Gergiev/LSO.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

To be honest, I bought this disc primarily for the two sacred works - the symphony hasn't really left its imprint on me even after all these years.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'll try Stryja. I recently picked up a used copy Szymanowski's 1st and 2nd by him (alebit on Marco Polo... same recording as Naxos, I think). I'll stick with him for the 3rd.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

I'll go for Wit/Warsaw Philharmonic.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> To be honest, I bought this disc primarily for the two sacred works - the symphony hasn't really left its imprint on me even after all these years.


Having succeeded in getting the Naxos Library to function again, I will join elgars ghost in this version.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

elgars ghost said:


> To be honest, I bought this disc primarily for the two sacred works - the symphony hasn't really left its imprint on me even after all these years.


I have this recording, so it will be my first choice.

I have also this blu ray audio recording:









Never listened it before. Now's the time


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I still have an lp by Dorati and the Detroit SO from the early 1980s. I have heard the blu raymentioned up thread but I don't think it moved me as much as I remember the Dorati did, although I was completely unfamiliar with the music or the Composer when I first heard it.
S other Symphonies are pretty mundane compared to this.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I shall try this version


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

*Szymanowski*: Symphony 3, w. Polish State PO/Stryja et al. Recorded 1989 at Silesian Philharmonic Hall, Katowice. Recording Engineer: Jacek Zlotkowski.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

A highly perfumed symphony, matching Rumi's words.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

this week's proposal from realdealblues was a chance to let myself once more, 
in the beauty of the life history of Karol Szymanowski and his family.

centuries and centuries from Ukraine to Poland and back...


this symphony is a fine delicate work, to worship the uniqueness of the Eastern night,

pure poetry about the mystery and the glory of the universe.

I like this symphony because of its mystical and emotional power.

I have enjoyed in the past recordings of Venna Phil. and Pierre Boulez

and London Symph. Orch. and Valery Gergiev

this time I would try Warsaw Phil. Orch. and Antoni Wit,
although there is an interesting rec. of BBC Symph. Orch. and Chorus and Edward Gardner

before listening to the symphony, have a reading at Szymanowski's life and his inspirations...
you will have a different feeling


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

Went with Boulez and Vienna, may give Wit/Warsaw a spin.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Jurowski/LPO on YT


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Missed this yesterday. Anyway, I really like Semkow's recording available on this EMI compilation.










And I've since acquired the Dorati disc. This image is of the out of print edition
I picked up used. There's a re-issue sans the Bartok.


----------

